# Puppy peeing in sleep but otherwise fine



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Mochi is 12 weeks old today. Since she came home just over three weeks ago she has been on Panacur for Giardia for 5 days, then a week later she went on Flagyl for 7 days because she was still having diarrhea and showing signs of UTI. Then back on Panacur because her 2nd fecal showed she still has Giardia.

She has peed in the house multiple times during the days the first couple weeks due entirely to my missing signs. Otherwise, she never wet her crate or her pen, and can go 6 hours without asking to go out (such a champ!). But when we are home, she goes out regularly whenever she gets up from a nap (about every 2-3 hours) and whenever she asks to go out regardless. She never seems to drink enough - I often try to encourage her to drink but she backs away or otherwise ignores her water dish at those times. She drinks maybe three times a day on her own that I can see.

She had an incident though, in her 2nd week I think, when she was sleeping on my husband's chest as he lay on he couch in the late evening. Suddenly he realized she had peed. She was still asleep as we started to move her off so he could clean up. We thought nothing of it at the time though - she's a puppy and was asleep and maybe dreaming and her bladder let loose.

Then after no problems for almost 2 weeks, she has two accidents in her sleep, in the span of only 2 hours, again in the late evening. By this time she has been going almost the whole night in her crate (6 hours) and never once messed in there, and she's been in her play pen for 5.5 hours twice without any mess during the day. But then this one evening, she got up from sleeping when she heard one of us move off the couch, and we saw a large wet patch where her back end had been. An hour or so later, my husband picks her up from where she is napping so he can rearrange himself and we see she has wet herself again and slept right through it. 

She is so good about telling us when she needs to go out for the past few weeks - goes right to the back door and looks back for us, then scratches the door and/or bats the bells around until we come open it for her. Does her business and comes right back in to get her treat. So we're wondering what could be making her go in her sleep suddenly. Could it really just be dreaming added to her young age? Or could it be the antibiotics? I called her vet twice so far but both days the vet was not working so I couldn't speak with her about it.

Has never happened during the day, just in the evening but not overnight. Just confused right now... Here's a pic of her usual position when the incidents happen (just to reward you for reading all of this!) :biggrin1:


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

*Little more detail*

Just to add; she is home all day with me except two days each week when I work outside the house for 5.5 hours. This sleep peeing has only happened on the couch/husband. One time she was laying on the arm of the couch with my arm around her, another time she was on the couch cushion by herself, and the other was that first time laying on my husband's chest. 

We always remove her from the couch quietly and without much ado and take her straight outside where she usually will go again and receives her treat and praise. Hmm.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It sounds like it might be the UTI was not cleared up...........do check with your vet and ask if you should get a urine sample. Hope you find the answer for the poor baby!!


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

MollyMuiMa - right!? But when she had her 2nd fecal done, I asked them to do a urinalysis also so they did, and when I called for the results, my vet was not there that day, but the other one said her urinalysis came back "okay" and that he/she would not do anything, but that "my vet may feel differently". Since my vet wouldn't be in until the next day I thought I would get a call then, but she didn't call. So I called two days later and she was not working that day either (mental note - my vet does not work Fridays or Mondays apparently). So I asked them to have her call me today, and here it is 4pm and no call yet. They are open until 8pm but I had hoped there would be a chance to possibly bring her in today or tomorrow for her 2nd round of puppy shots or rabies or something since she's 12 weeks now but only had 1 round on 1/21/15 and I'm not comfortable taking her out or to puppy classes or the groomers without more shots. Not to mention that it's illegal not to have the Rabies shot by 12 weeks here. :noidea:

Blah. Just stressing.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My friend had a dog that done that and it was a problem but do not recall what it was called. As for the vet, mine had 24/7 hour service, someone is always on call. I would not like to wait that long for a vet to get back to me


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It does sound VERY much as though the UTI is back. The tests are not always reliable.
Do try to avoid the rabies shot until all signs of ANY infection are gone 2 weeks. It can be fatal if given while the immune system is weak and puppies are more susceptable to this.
Eric


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Good to know Eric! The vet had originally said she didn't want to give her 2nd round of puppy shots until we had the diarrhea/giardia and possible UTI under control but she never said anything about rabies...

I feel so bad for her. I had wanted to take her to a puppy class tomorrow night but they want her to be up to date on shots, and now she's not even close so she can't go. Poor thing. I also had planned to put her in doggy day care on the two days I work but they won't take her until all shots are done, so we're a couple months off that now, still. Poor little thing is dying for some doggy interaction! 

Fingers crossed I can speak to the vet soon. I also don't like that they said since her fecal came back still positive for Giardia, that I should come in to pick up her Panacur medicine for that. I told them I still have a lot left from before and they said I could use that. But I had concerns, so when I called back the 2nd time I again asked for them to check with someone if it was okay to give Panacur at the same time as the Flagyl she was still on, and also if it was okay that the bottle I kept said it had to be refrigerated but that we had not noticed this so it sat out for 2 weeks so would it be safe to use. The vet on call that day said yes to both even adding that the Panacur did not need to be refrigerated - which concerns me since the bottle says it does, and also I'm not sure if that vet knew she was on the liquid Panacur, not the powder, as she was so small the first time it was prescribed. I also think she's at or just over 6lbs now, and when it was prescribed she was only 3lbs 10oz so the dosing may need to be updated. Arrgh!!!:argh:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Your poor little puppy. Plenty of time for perfect no accident days and doggie play, but she's got to get better for all of that to happen. Plus fully immunized. Sorry you both have had a rough time of it and hope she's better very soon.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I went through issues with my spoo and her pee habits. I also had her checked for UTI's on 3 occasions And had a sonogram to look at her kidneys. My vet was able to tell me the last time that there was definitely nothing wrong with her kidneys because her urinanalysis was perfect. I was really starting to believe something was physically wrong. She wet herself 2 times as you described and she dribbled occasionally. For whatever reason it took her longer than average to get good bladder control. I still don't like to even jinx it and she is 8 months old. 

Your puppy is very young and pretty tiny at 6 pounds so what you are describing could just be due to immaturity but you need your vet to listen to you and make sure there is no physical reason. I do know how you feel. I was so worried. Just talk to the vet. 

pr


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

*Vet called me back!*

Thank you again everyone!
After my last post, I called the vet's office again and reiterated that I really would like a call back today. She finally called me just past 8pm. I got all my answers, and was able to tell her about the sleep-peeing, which she was more concerned about than I expected. She wants me to call her again tomorrow evening to report if it happened again or not. I'm not sure it will happen again, since it only happened a few times in the past, and only on two separate days, the most recent of which was last week, so I'm not expecting it to happen again in the next 24hrs.

Anyway, Mochi seems to have started drinking more as of today, but I expect it's just because we had to switch back to dry kibble having run out of the prescription wet food the vet had given us. Which would explain why she wanted outside more than usual today. And I guess it would also explain why a few minutes ago, after some rough-housing with the husband, she decided to go to the backdoor and immediately pee on the floor instead of scratching/ringing bells to get our attention. I think she was tired of waiting for us to notice her there (which I usually do even before she scratches/rings) and decided to just go where she's gone a couple times before. Oh poor little thing! 

Anyway, thankfully she doesn't dribble. It just frustrates as I get so proud as each day goes by and she doesn't pee on the floor, and seems to really have this backdoor scratching/bell ringing thing down, and then I loose focus for just a few seconds and she has to go on the floor. Oh bad mommy!

So, the vet gave me a new dosage for her Panacur and we'll go another 5-10 days with that to see if there's any effect. If her stools stay good looking and the strong smell goes away (she was concerned about the smelliness apparently) then we can stop the medicine and get her 2nd puppy shots out of the way. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Go Slow!!! Listen to the Vet. Be assertive with veterinary assistants. Check for UTIs often since results are sometimes misleading.
Eric.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, she hasn't done it since before I wrote that post so I guess those few times were flukes? Although a couple days ago she did something new which was leaking drops all over as she romped on the couch. Just the once, not since and I took her outside and she went right away so maybe she was too busy to notice she needed to go?

Anyway, all is well since then. Thinking of making another vet appt this week but not sure of the reason - sort of an everything appt I guess. Should probably bring another fecal sample and make sure she has something in her bladder so they can do another urinalysis.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd say consider having them culture the urine (often an extra charge) to see what antibiotic it's sensitive to. Also I would consider asking the veterinarian to check for a recessed/inverted vulva, as that can lead to many UTIs. If what I've read from knowledgeable people is accurate, along with treating the UTIs, the solution is waiting to spay until at least one heat cycle passes.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

*Update*

Streetcar - I was thinking the same thing! So...

We went to the vet today to get her 2nd round of puppy shots and also so they could take a sample to do a urine culture - but it didn't work out. Last time she had a sample taken, I didn't hear a peep. It was her regular vet that day, a nice lady. This time, our vet was out for a family emergency and a guy vet was substituting. After they took her out of the room to get the sample, I heard her screaming and screaming. :afraid: It sounded like she was terrified and in pain. I thought I was going to break out of the room and tackle the vet. Just when I thought the screaming was done it would start up again. And when he finally comes back in the room (with the nice vet tech girl cuddling Mochi), the first thing he says is "Well, she didn't behave." :argh: I wanted to say all sorts of horrible things, but all I managed was something about how it sounded painful and that she hadn't made a peep last time. Grrr.

So he just wanted to give her medicine for a UTI anyway based on what I said her symptoms were and we came home with Clavamox to start. Hope it will make a difference but I hate that this is the 3rd antibiotic she's been on in 4 weeks. Sigh.


----------

